# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Aναπαραγωγη timbrado 2018

## jk21

Καλη αναπαραγωγικη χρονια σε ολους και χαρες σε σας και κυριως τα πουλακια σας ! 

Φετος θα βαλω 3 ζευγαρια καναρινια

*2 ζευγαρια τιμπραντο* 


1ο  αρσενικος γκριζολευκος - θηλυκο κιτρινο







2ο Αρσενικος λευκος , θηλυκο λευκογκριζο




και 

*1 ζευγαρι τιμπραντο αρσενικο με ρατζα θηλυκο*







Την Παρασκευη ενωσα τα πουλακια 


Σημερα η φωλια απο το ζευγαρακι τιμπραντο με ρατζα ειναι ετοιμη  . Τα υπολοιπα δυο ζευγαρια ηδη εχουν δεσει μεταξυ τους , ταιζονται και βαζουν μικρες ποσοτητες υλικου στις φωλιες , οχι ομως κανονικο στρωσιμο 




οι βασεις φωλιας ειναι απ το μαλλινο υλικο για ηχομονωση που εχει παρουσιαστει εδω  Κατασκευή τσόχας για την φωλιά  και βλεπουμε σαν εικονα στο ποστ 57


Η προετοιμασια τους βασιστηκε σε ενα μιγμα σχετικα λιτο  75 κεχρι 5 βρωμη 10 κανναβουρι 4 περιλλα καφε 2 νιζερ 2 λιναρι 2 σουσαμι  

Δινω σχεδον καθε μερα χορταρικα και αυτο το χειμωνα κυριως τσουκνιδα και ζωχο αλλα ποτε ποτε και μπροκολο , σπανακι , σεσκουλο 

Στην  Αυγοτροφή για όλα τα πουλιά μας  που δινω μονιμα ολο το χρονο και απλα ενισχυω λιγοτερο ή περισσοτερο το αυγο (και θα δινω οπως παντα και οταν οι γονεις θα κλωσσανε τα αυγα , χωρις να αντιμετωπισα ποτε προβλημα επιθετικοτητας οπως διαφοροι λενε )  εχω συμπληρωσει σπιρουλινα , brazil nuts  για το σεληνιο του   , Moringa  , Μollers  , βιταμινη Ε της solgar σε υγρη μορφη  και φυσικα γυρη 

Στο νερο τους βρισκεται μονιμα πια , απο τα μεσα Οκτωβριου , ριγανελαιο με προπολη και εχινακεια 


Προσφατα πριν τα ενωσω  , εκανα καθαρισμο του χωρου με μηχανημα πλυστικο (με πιεση ) , ψεκασα καθε πουλι με μια συντομη ψεκασια effipro στο σβερκο και ραντισα το χωρο με  elector (μου χαρισε καλος φιλος να δοκιμασω φετος ) . Εξωτερικα περιμετρικα του χωρου , ψεκασα με icon οπως κανω καθε χρονο (εκανα και εσωτερικα με τα πουλια εκτος για μιση με μια μερα μεχρι περυσι με καλα αποτελεσματα  ).

 Πληροφοριες για τους τροπους αποπαρασιτωσης στην εκτροφη μπορουμε να δουμε εδω στο αρθρο αλλα και στα σχολια του Σύντομες πρακτικές πληροφορίες για την κόκκινη ψείρα
Η κοκκινη ψειρα ειναι το βασικο προβλημα στις εκτροφες κατα την αναπαραγωγη και δεν ευθυνεται μονο για απωλειες νεοσσων αλλα και για μεταδοση ασθενειων ! 




Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα στα μελη μας και σε καθε εναν που προσπαθει να αναπαραγαγει πουλακια με τροπο που σεβεται την υπαρξη τους ! Στην παρουσιαση συγκεντρωσα με συνδεσμους , θεματα πιστευω χρησιμα , που η πραξη θα δειξει τωρα και στο μελλον αν αξιζε καποιος να τα ψαξει και να τα δοκιμασει 


Καλη αναπαραγωγη και συνεχεια στο χομπι σε ολους !

----------


## panos70

Εαν κρινω απο τα ζευγαρια , τα μικρα θα βγουν πανεμορφα ,δεν θα μιλησω για γραμμες φωνης καθολου,αλλα απο χρωμα εχεις οτι ονειρευεται ο καθε τιμπραντιστας χομπιστας ,σου ευχομαι να βγαλεις πολλα και υγιει μικρα

----------


## wild15

Καλή επιτυχία με υγειη πουλάκια! !!

----------


## jk21

Πανο απο τα μικρα που βγαζω , ελαχιστα κρατω για να μεγαλωσουν και να επηρεασουν το κοπαδι , αν εχουν φωνες απο αλλα ειδη .Απο τα περσινα κρατησα μονο το λευκο , που ειναι καθαρο τιμπραντο .Η θηλυκια razza δεν μπορει να επηρεασει το τραγουδι , παρα μονο των παιδιων της , που τα χαριζω ετσι κι αλλιως . Αν υπαρχει επηρεασμος ειναι απο τις καρδερινες . Ομως δεν εχω μεχρι στιγμης ακουσει  κατι καρδερινισιο σε αρσενικο καναρινακι που εβγαλα .Καθε αλλο ...  σε αλλες στιγμες , με αλλους στοχους στο μυαλο μου , θα εβαζα να ακουτε και τα τιμπταντο μου . Εχω καιρο να το κανω .Το τελευταιο βιντεο νομιζω ηταν με τον γκριζολευκο αρσενικο πιο πανω , οταν ηταν πιτσιρικας .Να σαι σιγουρος μια χαρα τα λενε με τιλογκ που θα το ψαχνανε αρκετοι   :Happy:   Αν τα εκπαιδευα (ολο λεω να το κανω και κατι συμβαινει και τα αφηνω στο τελος .... )  θα ειχα βεβαια ακομα καλυτερα αποτελεσματα

----------


## ndlns

Καλή επιτυχία να έχεις! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Καλή επιτυχία και από μένα να πάνε ολα καλά εύχομαι!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dinosd

Καλη αναπαραγωγη Δημ ητρη μου. Πανεμορφα τα ζευγαρακια σου.....Να πανε ολα καλα....

----------


## dikai

Καλές αναπαραγωγές Δημήτρη

----------


## panos70

Φιλε το ξερω οτι δεν κρατας πολλα μικρα παρα καποια ελαχιστα που διαλεγεις οταν ειναι μικρα τα υπολοιπα τα χαριζεις σε καλους φιλους δεν ειναι δυνατον να τα κραταμε ολα.ευχομαι να βγαλεις αρκετα και να χαρισεις πολλ μικρα σε αυτους που επιθυμεις.     α

----------


## Soulaki

Αντε, με το καλο, και φετος.....κουκλακια θα βγαλετε παλι.....

----------


## jk21

Σημερα ειχα το πρωτο αυγο στο ζευγαρι timbrado και razza  


Σημερα επισης προχωρησανε σημαντικα τα αλλα δυο ζευγαρια timbrado στη δημιουργια φωλιας (το ενα μαλιστα εβαλε και αλσηνη που ειχα δωσει να φανε )  


Αυριο θα εχω σχετικο φωτορεπορταζ

----------


## jk21

Σημερα ειχα και το δευτερο αυγουλακι  .Η φωλια περιτεχνη ! 





Εδω η μια τιμπραντινα εχει κωλλημα ντε και καλα βαμβακι στις προτιμησεις της (ελαχιστα πειραζει το μπολικο υπολοιπο υλικο απο λινατσα (γιουτα ) και λευκο λεπτο  νημα 




Τελος η αλλη τιμπραντινα εχει οικολογικες ανησυχιες και χρησιμοποιει και αλσηνη (stellaria media ) σαν υλικο , ενω κσταμαδησε την μαλλινη βαση πριν ξεκινησει τη φωλια

----------


## dinosd

Καλη συνεχεια Δημητρη. Κι εμεις ξεκινησαμε με το πρωτο μας.

----------


## jk21

Mε τις δυο φωλιες να εχουν προχωρησει και αλλο σημερα και στην τριτη να εχουμε ακομα ενα αυγο , η πορεια της αναπαραγωγης κυλα ομαλα ...

Σε καθε τροφη που τους βαζω , τα πουλακια δειχνουν αυξημενη διαθεση , ειναι ομως χαρακτηριστικη η << εφοδος >> των θηλυκων πριν απο τα αρσενικα (τα οποια σε αυτο παραχωρουν προτεραιοτητα ) οταν μπαινει η   Αυγοτροφή για όλα τα πουλιά μας

----------


## Efthimis98

Δημήτρη εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά με τα καναρίνια κι να έχεις πολλούς και καλούς απογόνους!  :Big Grin:

----------


## jk21

Να σαι καλα Ευθυμη !!! Καλα πηγαινουν μεχρι στιγμης !


Το θηλυκο razza κλωσσα 5 αυγουλακια 






Η κιτρινη timbrado σημερα εκανε το 4ο και ξεκινησε να κλωσσα 




και σημερα ειχα και το πρωτο αυγο απο την γκρι

----------


## jk21

Η αναπαραγωγη προχωρα στην πρωτη φετεινη της φαση , 

με την razza να κλωσσα σταθερα τα 5 αυγουλακια









και τις γκρι και κιτρινη τιμπραντο να κλωσσουνε πια απο 4 αυγουλακια η καθε μια

----------


## Soulaki

Τι ομορφες που ειναι, στις φωλιτσες τους.....μου αρεσει, που καθε μια, εχει και διαφορετικο, στρωσιμο φωλιάς.....νοικοκυρουλες......

----------


## Polina

Πόσο όμορφα ζευγάρακια!!! Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά!!! Με το καλό τα μικρουλια!

----------


## NickKo

Μ αρεσει η τιμπραντο .. και η φωλια της και η ιδια .. με το καλο οι απογονοι .. καλη συνεχεια να εχεις και εδω 

HelloWorld

----------


## IscarioTis

και καλους απογονους! 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Σημερα εκανα ωοσκοπηση στα πουλακια


Ζευγαρι ρατζα - τιμπραντο  μονο ενα ενσπορο στα 5  (ετσι τουλαχιστον δειχνει , εκτος αν η γεννα ειναι αβατευτη και αυτος ισως απλωμενος ξεραμενος κροκος αν και νομιζω ειναι εμβρυο )

Ζευγαρι τιμπραντο κιτρινη θηλυκια   4 στα 4 ενσπορα (σιγουρα )

Ζευγατι τιμπραντο γκριζολευκη θηλυκια 4 στα 4 ενσπορα (σιγουρα )

* η γκριζολευκη αν θυμαμαι καλα ειναι τουλαχιστον 5 χρονων

----------


## jk21

Στο ζευγαρι razza με timbrado οπως τα περιμενα ειχα 4 ασπορα και ενα ενσπορο ομως που δεν βγηκε





Εχουν ξεκινησει νεα γεννα και σημερα εκανε το 2ο αυγο





Στο ζευγαρι με την κιτρινη τιμπραντινα , ειχα 4 ενσπορα αλλα με διακοπη της αναπτυξης τους καπου στα μισα . Στο ενα υπαρχει σηψη .Στα αλλα οχι . Γυρισα απο την πατριδα μου που ελλειπα για το πασχα και βρηκα απειραχτα τα αυγα εκτος φωλιας αλλα τη φωλια μαδημενη ολη






Στο ζευγαρι του λευκου αρσενικου με την γκριζολευκη τιμπραντινα , βρηκα 3 μικρουλια να εχουν ηδη γεννηθει .Το αλλο αυγο ειναι γεματο αλλα λογικα πρεπει να ειχε βγει νομιζω . Δεν το μετακινω φυσικα

----------


## Polina

Πόσο μικρουυυυλια!? Σκέτο χνουδακι είναι! Να σας ζήσουν κ Δημήτρη

----------


## jk21

Τα πρωτα 3 φετεινα τιμπραντακια μου μεγαλωνουν κανονικα&nbsp; .Το τεταρτο αυγο βρεθηκε ανοιγμενο εκτος φωλιας , με το νεοσσο να εχει σταματησει την αναπτυξη μαλλον καπου στα μεσα την εκκολαψης , αλλα οχι σε σηψη 



Η θηλυκη razza εχει κανει 3 νεα αυγουλακια και τα κλωσσα , ομως σιγουρα την παρασκευη ειχε κανει κενο (δεν ειχε κανει αυγο ) οπως ειχε κανει και στην πρωτη γεννα μια μερα και προφανως πρεπει να εκανε και δευτερο κενο ή Σαββατο ή σημερα το πρωι (ελλειπα και δεν ξερω ) . Με προχειρη ωοσκοπηση (αν και νωρις ) τα δυο δειχνουν να ειναι οκ απο σπορο και το αλλο προφανως ειναι εντελως καινουργιο και δε δειχνει .Αν δεν κανει αλλα αυγα αλλα η γεννα παει καλα και εκκολαφθουν , δεν θα επεμβω .Αν ομως εχω νεκρα εμβρυα εντος του αυγου καπου στη μεση της εκκολαψης , ομως με σαφη σημαδια σηψης   , θα προχωρησω ισως σε καποια αντιβιοτικη αγωγη .Ευχομαι ομως ολα να πανε καλα 

Η αλλη τιμπραντινα εχει σχεδον ετοιμασει φωλια ( πανω στην μαλλινη τσοχα εχει προσθεσει σχεδον αποκλειστικα βαμβακι ) αλλα δεν εχει κανει ακομα νεο αυγο

----------


## jk21

Τα 3 τιμπραντακια μεγαλωνουν ραγδαιως .Φωτο δεν εβγαλα γιατι ειχα καποια μπλεξιματα που θα διαβασετε πιο κατω και δεν ειχα μυαλο για τετοια μετα ...


Η Ρατζα εμεινε στα 3 αυγα αλλα ειναι 100 % ενσπορα .Πηρα καλυτερο φακο και δειχνουν ξεκαθαρα πια να << κοκκινιζουν >> εσωτερικα 


Η κιτρινη τιμπραντινα εκανε χτες το πρωτο της αυγο  (κανονικοτατο )  και σημερα λογικα περιμεναμε το δευτερο .Δεν κοιταξα το πρωι φευγοντας για δουλεια και ξεχασα οταν επεστρεψα αλλα δεν ειχα παρατηρησει κατι στη συμπεριφορα της .Το απογευμα ομως την ειδα ματωμενη να περιφερετε εκτος φωλιας .Εχει προσπτωση των γεννητικων οργανων .





Μαλλον απο την πιεση να βγαλει αυγο .Δεν βρηκα κατι εκτος αλλα δεν δειχνει να εχει και εσωτερικα .Εκανα τα δεοντα μετα απο επικοινωνια μου με πτηνιατρο .Δειχνει ομως κινητικη και παει και πειραζει δυστυχως με το ραμφος την αμαρα .Ο γιατρος μου ειπε οτι ισως υπαρξει σταδιακα οπισθοχωρηση των οργανων εσωτερικα . Σε αυτη τη φαση δεν κρινει οτι υπαρχει αναγκη αντιβιωσης για κινδυνο επιμολυνσης . Την εχω σε κλουβι με λαμπα . Δεν καθεται κατω και πριν την μεταφερω, με καποια δυσκολια μεν αλλα μπορουσε να πεταξει στη μεγαλη 90αρα κλουβα που την εχω . Ελπιζω το πρωι να ειναι καλυτερα . Δεν της εβαλα τη δικια της φωλια αλλα μια αλλη προχειρα φτιαγμενη απο μενα

----------


## ndlns

Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

μαλιστααα. ολα καλα θα πανε ελπιζω
την φωλια την βαζουμε για να μην αγχωθει? 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Μην τυχον βγαλει και αλλο αυγο αυριο , να εχει καπου να σταθει και μηπως ηθελε να κοιμηθει σε φωλια αλλα κοιμηθηκε πανω στην ταιστρα που τη εβαλα (οχι κατω )

----------


## jk21

H κιτρινη απο το πρωι εχει εμφανισει αυγο στην κοιλια που την εχει διογκωσει αρκετα αλλα δεν το εβγαλε μεχρι το απογευμα , παροτι εδωσα με συρριγκα αρκετο ασβεστιο με d3 στη συσταση του . Εβαλα και καστορελαιο στην αμαρα .Δεν δειχνει εξαντλημενο οταν το πιανω αλλα τουλαχιστον μεσα στο μικρο κλουβι << νοσοκομειο >> δεν ειναι κινητικο , ουτε ομως και φουσκωμενο .Με προβληματιζει οτι δεν πολυτρωει ομως με συρριγκα δινω και ηλεκτρολυτες με δεξτροζη . Ειμαι σε αναμμενα καρβουνα ....


Τα μικρα μεγαλωνουν γοργα 





στις  11 του μηνα τα ειχα βρει ετσι γυριζοντας απο Βολο  και λογικα πρεπει να ειναι 8 αντε 9 ημερων σημερα . Απο γενετικη δεν τα παω καλα αλλα εχω και εναν Αεκτζη αναμεσα στα 3 με μανα λευκογκρι και πατερα λευκο κυριαρχο (που λογω φουλ λουτεινης απο τα χορταρικα θα εχετε δει οτι εχει κιτρινακι σε καποια φτερα ) .Μαλλον το τελευταιο θα εχει το κιτρινο μεσα του και θα μπορει να το μεταδωσει .Γιατι το γκρι απο οτι ξερω ειναι γκρι και οχι πρασινο λογω ελλειψης του κιτρινου . Αν κανω λαθος για να μαθαινω κιολας , πειτε μου

----------


## dikai

> H κιτρινη απο το πρωι εχει εμφανισει αυγο στην κοιλια που την εχει διογκωσει αρκετα αλλα δεν το εβγαλε μεχρι το απογευμα , παροτι εδωσα με συρριγκα αρκετο ασβεστιο με d3 στη συσταση του . Εβαλα και καστορελαιο στην αμαρα .Δεν δειχνει εξαντλημενο οταν το πιανω αλλα τουλαχιστον μεσα στο μικρο κλουβι << νοσοκομειο >> δεν ειναι κινητικο , ουτε ομως και φουσκωμενο .Με προβληματιζει οτι δεν πολυτρωει ομως με συρριγκα δινω και ηλεκτρολυτες με δεξτροζη . Ειμαι σε αναμμενα καρβουνα ....
> 
> 
> Τα μικρα μεγαλωνουν γοργα 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> στις  11 του μηνα τα ειχα βρει ετσι γυριζοντας απο Βολο  και λογικα πρεπει να ειναι 8 αντε 9 ημερων σημερα . Απο γενετικη δεν τα παω καλα αλλα εχω και εναν Αεκτζη αναμεσα στα 3 με μανα λευκογκρι και πατερα λευκο κυριαρχο (που λογω φουλ λουτεινης απο τα χορταρικα θα εχετε δει οτι εχει κιτρινακι σε καποια φτερα ) .Μαλλον το τελευταιο θα εχει το κιτρινο μεσα του και θα μπορει να το μεταδωσει .Γιατι το γκρι απο οτι ξερω ειναι γκρι και οχι πρασινο λογω ελλειψης του κιτρινου . Αν κανω λαθος για να μαθαινω κιολας , πειτε μου


Τι να πεις. 
Αν θυμάσαι και εγώ με το καλημέρα φέτος στην αναπαραγωγή είχα τέτοιο θέμα με τραγική όμως κατάληξη. Ελπίζω σε σενα  να πανε όλα καλά. 


Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Θυμαμαι Δημητρη ... 

οπως θυμαμαι καθε φορα που μου τυχαινουν προβληματα  υγειας , ποσο περισσοτερο αμηχανια εχω σε αυτα  και ποσο ψυχραιμα βλεπω προβληματα των αλλων ...

----------


## MacGyver

> Τα μικρα μεγαλωνουν γοργα


Σαν κερκίδα τελικού κυπέλλου ΠΑΟΚ - ΑΕΚ είναι  :Anim 59:

----------


## jk21

Να χεις την καναρα με δυστοκια ( η προσπτωση παντως εχει μειωθει ) , να χεις την ομαδα να σου βγαζει την ψυχη μεχρι το 95  και να χεις το Νωντα να σε κανει να γελας και μια φορα σημερα επιτελους   ::

----------


## ndlns

Φοβερή η ευρηματικότητα του Νώντα!
Μη μου πεις όμως ότι δεν γέλασες με την ομάδα, έστω και στο 95...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

εκεινη την ωρα εκτονωνεσαι , δεν γελας .... 

παντως τα εισητηρια θα ειναι 50-50  ... στη φωλια βλεπω δυο αχρωμους << αετους >> και ενα γνησιο

----------


## MacGyver

Δημήτρη επειδή την προηγούμενη φορά η συνάντηση για καφέ δεν συνδυάστηκε με αγώνα, να κανονίσουμε να δούμε τον τελικό όλοι μαζί... Ελπίζω να παιχτεί μέσα στον αγωνιστικό χώρο αυτή τη φορά

----------


## amastro

Αν έρθω και εγώ το γκαντεμόσκυλο ο γαύρος, δεν πρόκειται να τελειώσει ο αγώνας  :Evilgrin0013:

----------


## jk21

Να βρεθουνε και τοτε , να βρεθουμε και νωριτερα αν βολεψει 


Η κιτρινη καναρινουλα μου πεταξε ψηλα .... σημερα το πρωι την βρηκα να << κοιμαται >> ηρεμη και για παντα . Απο κατω ηταν χαλια .... 

Το ταιρι της φευγει πρωτα ο Θεος αυριο πρωι για Βολο . Θα ζευγαρωσει με δυο θηλυκα που εχω δωσει στην αδερφη μου (το ενα σαλιαριζε συνεχως το καλοκαιρι και το ειχα για αρσενικο )


Τα μικρα μεγαλωνουν πολυ γρηγορα και τρωνε* απ την πρωτη μερα * την γνωστη αυγοτροφη , με φουλ λαχανικα στα συστατικα της  






Σημερα εβαλα το αυγο που ειχε κανει τα ατυχο πουλακι και το κλωσσα η ρατζα με διαφορα ομως απ τα αλλα . Αν καποιος ειχε αυτες τις ημερες θηλυκο να ξεκινα να κλωσσα , αν θελει να του το δωσω, αλλιως οταν βγει , αν ειναι αρκετα μικροτερο απ τα αλλα (αν ειναι ενσπορο ) θα προσπαθησω να το ταισω

----------


## ndlns

Κρίμα! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dikai

Κρίμα Δημήτρη 
Δεν πάει με τίποτα φέτος. Πολλά προβλήματα. Φέτος θα παω αναγκαστικά σε τρίτη γέννα. 

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Κριμα Κ. Δημητρη.. λυπαμαι πολυ

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Κρίμα μωρέ Δημήτρη.... Λυπάμαι πολύ.

----------


## fantomas

Δημήτρη λυπάμαι για την κανάρα σου, είναι κρίμα να χάνονται υγιή πουλιά από δυστοκία

----------


## amatina

Η δυστοκία συγκαταλέγεται στις αναπαραγωγικές ασθένειες

----------


## jk21

Kατι μου λεει οτι θα εχω δυο αρσενικα και ενα θηλυκο

----------


## jk21

Κατι μου λεει οτι νομιζω πως τα ξερω ολα και αυτα με δουλευουνε .....

Οσο με τρελαινει το εντονο κιτρινο !!!!

----------


## MacGyver

> Σημερα εβαλα το αυγο που ειχε κανει τα ατυχο πουλακι και το κλωσσα η ρατζα με διαφορα ομως απ τα αλλα . Αν καποιος ειχε αυτες τις ημερες θηλυκο να ξεκινα να κλωσσα , αν θελει να του το δωσω, αλλιως οταν βγει , αν ειναι αρκετα μικροτερο απ τα αλλα (αν ειναι ενσπορο ) θα προσπαθησω να το ταισω


Δημήτρη, έχω μια καναρινούλα που κλωσσά άσπορα από προχθες, αν δεν σου βγαίνουν οι ημερομηνίες και θες να προσπαθήσουμε. Εννοείτε ότι αν πάνε όλα καλά θα το κρατήσεις εσύ το πουλάκι...

Μήπως ο αρσενικός πριν πάει στο Βόλο να περάσει μια βόλτα από εδώ για μια άλλη καναρινούλα (ή να σου τη φέρω για καμιά βδομάδα)? Τα καναρινάκια απλά θέλω να τα κάνουν χάζι τα πιτσιρίκια και όχι να τα κρατήσω όταν μεγαλώσουν

----------


## jk21

Οποτε θες στο δινω ! μακαρι να βγει και το πουλακι δικο σου ! Επ ευκαιρια ....  Μακαρι να πανε καλα οι γεννες και αν θες τιμπραντακι και αυτο να μην βγει , πιστευω θα φτασουν να σου εδινα , γιατι δεν εχω ταξει σε πολλους φετος . Ειναι 3-4 περιπτωσεις εκτος φορουμ (ο ενας μαθητης μου ) και εδω εχω στο μυαλο μου ( αν χρειαστειτε  )εσενα , τον Ανδρεα τον amastro ,  τον Νικο ndlns και τον Δημητρη dikai και ισως εχω πει και σε κανενα αλλο παιδι παλιοτερα αλλα δεν θυμαμαι αυτη τη στιγμη ( και καλα ειναι να μου θυμισει ) . Σιγουρα παντως οχι μελη που ειναι διαττοντες στο φορουμ και σε πολλα πουλακια εχω χασει εντελως τα ιχνη  .

Σημερα παντως που κοιταξα με το φακο , δεν εχει δωσει ακομα σημαδια ενσπορου 

Ο αρσενικος ειναι ηδη στο Βολο ....

----------


## Labirikos

Όλα καλά θα πάνε Δημήτρη!

----------


## IscarioTis

και σε αλλη ηπειρο θα πηγαινε αμα ηταν για ζευγαρωμα πιστευω χαχαχα
με το καλο να βγουνε τα μικρα και να κλαρωσουν

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Polina

> Κατι μου λεει οτι νομιζω πως τα ξερω ολα και αυτα με δουλευουνε .....
> 
> Οσο με τρελαινει το εντονο κιτρινο !!!!


Τι αστειο φατσακι ειναι αυτο με το κιτρινο τσουλουφακι!!! Πολυ ομορφα κ Δημητρη!

----------


## jk21

Δεν μας χωρα η φωλια πια  ...   το γκρι αριστερα εκανε και μια βολτα εξω αλλα το επανεφερα και εμεινε για σημερα μεσα 




Αργα χθες το απογευμα και σημερα το πρωι εμφανιστηκανε και τα δυο απο τα 3 στο ζευγαρι ρατζα - τιμπραντο 








Το επιπλεον αυγουλακι ειναι της θηλυκιας τιμπραντινας που εχασα .Ενω το μεσημερι σαν να μου δειχνε ενσπορο (με εντονο ηλιο ομως ) το απογευμα ειδα οτι μαλλον ο κροκος εδειχνε σκουρος .Δεν βλεπω φλεβες .

----------


## dikai

> Δεν μας χωρα η φωλια πια  ...   το γκρι αριστερα εκανε και μια βολτα εξω αλλα το επανεφερα και εμεινε για σημερα μεσα 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Αργα χθες το απογευμα και σημερα το πρωι εμφανιστηκανε και τα δυο απο τα 3 στο ζευγαρι ρατζα - τιμπραντο 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ομορφιές!!!! 

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dikai

> Οποτε θες στο δινω ! μακαρι να βγει και το πουλακι δικο σου ! Επ ευκαιρια ....  Μακαρι να πανε καλα οι γεννες και αν θες τιμπραντακι και αυτο να μην βγει , πιστευω θα φτασουν να σου εδινα , γιατι δεν εχω ταξει σε πολλους φετος . Ειναι 3-4 περιπτωσεις εκτος φορουμ (ο ενας μαθητης μου ) και εδω εχω στο μυαλο μου ( αν χρειαστειτε  )εσενα , τον Ανδρεα τον amastro ,  τον Νικο ndlns και τον Δημητρη dikai και ισως εχω πει και σε κανενα αλλο παιδι παλιοτερα αλλα δεν θυμαμαι αυτη τη στιγμη ( και καλα ειναι να μου θυμισει ) . Σιγουρα παντως οχι μελη που ειναι διαττοντες στο φορουμ και σε πολλα πουλακια εχω χασει εντελως τα ιχνη  .
> 
> Σημερα παντως που κοιταξα με το φακο , δεν εχει δωσει ακομα σημαδια ενσπορου 
> 
> Ο αρσενικος ειναι ηδη στο Βολο ....


Ευχαριστώ και μόνο στη σκέψη. 

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Bγηκε και το τριτο ρατζοτιμπραντακι !!! 

Να θυμισω οτι η πρωτη γεννα ηταν ασπορη (οχι με νεκρους νεοσσους ) και τωρα βγηκαν και τα τρια αυγα , χωρις καποια επεμβαση . Το τεταρτο αυγο ειναι της τιμπραντινας που εχασα και μαλλον ασπορο απο οτι δειχνει μεχρι στιγμης 


Τα αλλα 3 τιμπραντακια ειναι ετοιμα να βγουνε απο τη φωλια .Ηδη το ενα κοιμηθηκε σημερα εκτος και το κιτρινο ειναι ετοιμο να πηδηξει εκτος και αυτο

----------


## jk21

Τα μικρα τιμπραντακια  σε προχθεσινη φωτο στο κλαρι πια  και απο κατω σε σημερινη τα μικρα της razza στη φωλιτσα

----------


## dinosd

Πολυ ομορφα Δημητρη. Να σε ρωτησω. Τα τιμπραντακια που εχουν κλαρωσει ποσο ημερων ειναι στη φωτο, να εχω να συγκρινω με τον μικρο μου ρωταω...

----------


## IscarioTis

ΤΟ ΑΣΠΡΟ? τωρα βγηκε? Ωχ ΘΕΕ μου σκορδα, σκορδα μαυρα, κρεμμυδια, πατατες και οτι αλλο ειναι εναντιον του ματιασματος. ερωτευτηκα  <3

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Flifliki

Κουκλακια!!

----------


## jk21

Ντινο στις 11 του μηνα ειχα βαλει φωτο για πρωτη φορα νεογεννητα τα μικρουλια , οπως τα ειχα βρει στην επιστροφη μου Αθηνα , αφου ημουν εκτος .Μαλλον 1 ημερας αρα υπολογισε οτι ειναι σχεδον 20-21 ημερων

Δημητρη ο λευκος ειναι ο πατερας !  :Happy: 

Η θηλυκια αφου ξαναεστρωσε φωλια (την ειχα καθαρισει οταν ξεπορτισαν τα μικρα ) εκανε  προχτες ενα αυγο , χθες κενο (χωρις ομως νωχελικοτητα που να εδειχνε δυσκολια να βγαλει καποιο αλλο  ) και σημερα συνεχισε με το δευτερο 


Περιεργη η αναπαραγωγη φετος και οσα εχουμε ζησει σε αυτο το θεμα ( η απωλεια της θηλυκιας , το κενο αναμεσα στα αυγα  κλπ ) δεν ειναι τιποτα μπροστα σε οσα θα μαθαιναμε , αν εκτροφεις και χομπιστες συζητουσαν για την πραγματικοτητα της εκτροφης τους αυτη τη στιγμη και οχι για οτιδηποτε αλλο  που φυσικα θα πρεπε να συνοδευει και κεινο τη βασικη συζητηση . Ομως οπως δεκαετιες στην χωρα αυτη βλεπαμε που θα πηγαιναμε αλλα ολοι σιωπουσαν , μεχρι που  βρεθηκαν μπροστα μας , ετσι και στα εκτροφικα δρωμενα .Μια μικρη κοινωνια ειναι και  αυτη ....

----------


## Polina

Μεγάλωσαν πολύ γρήγορα κ Δημήτρη! Κουκλάκια είναι!

----------


## IscarioTis

σοβαρα? πολυ ομορφος Κ. Δημητρη να τον χαιρεστε! 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Η φωτο ειναι λιγο σκοτεινη αλλα ειναι 3 και οχι 2 τα μικρα στη φωλια της θηλυκης ρατζα  .Μεγαλωνουν μια χαρα και οι γονεις δινουν και καταλαβαινει στην κοκκινη πιπερια  απο την πρωτη μερα τους και τα αποτελεσματα ειναι ορατα στη φωλια

----------


## jk21

Πριν λιγες μερες ειδατε τα νεα μου εδω

*Αναπαραγωγή καναρινιών 2018*Σημερα τα πρωτα τιμπραντακια μου ειναι πια απογαλακτισμενα στον πανω οροφο της 90αρας  . Το κιτρινο δειχνει για θηλυκο απο κατω και τα αλλα δυο για αρσενικα αλλα φυσικα ειναι νωρις για σιγουρια  . 


Την αυγοτροφουλα την ταραζουν  . Δεν ειναι αυτη τη στιγμη η κρεμωδη 

*Αυγοτροφή για όλα τα πουλιά μας*αλλα η ομελετα σε μορφη οχι εντελως στεγνωμενη αλλα καπως πιο στεγνη απ την κρεμωδη 

*Ομελετα για Ιθαγενη*και με διαφορα << καλουδια >> μεσα για << αιμοδιψη >> πουλακια  :: 


Η μανα τους κλωσσα 3 αυγουλακια , αλλα πριν κανα 2 μερες που κοιταξα , δεν ειμαι και τοσο αισιοδοξος για τα αποτελεσματα της ωοσκοπησης .Θα δειξει ... παμε χαλαρα 






Απο πανω το κιτρινο ειναι σαν ... lizard 


















Τα ημιαιμα μου (ρατζα - τιμπραντο ) μεγαλωνουν και αυτα

----------


## jk21

Η γκρι καναρα ειχε τελικα 3 ασπορα , ισως απο αβατευτη συντομη γεννα , ισως για αλλους λογους που θα κριθουν σημαντικοι αν και η επομενη γεννα ειναι ασπορη 

Τα πρωτα μικρα της ειναι μονα τους πια απογαλακτισμενα 

Τα μικρα της razza ειναι στα προθυρα της εξοδου τα δυο (το ενα μπαινει και βγαινει ) και το αλλο και αυτο δειχνει να τολμα να ανεβαινει στην ακρη της φωλιας ποτε ποτε

----------


## Soulaki

Καλε, ποτε, προλαβατε εσεις?
Τι ομορφιες ειναι αυτες? Ολοκληρα πουλακια.
Αυτο με το κιτρινο.......οοοοολα τα λεφτα, ομως. :Happy0030:

----------


## jk21

Τα ρατζοτιμπραντακια ( τα κοινα τελως παντων .... ) ξεπορτισαν αλλα τιμανε ποτε ποτε και την φωλιτσα .Ο αρσενικος τιμπραντο κελαηδα στο φουλ και ισως να εχει ηδη βατεψει ξανα (αυτα τα τυλον του ειναι ολα τα λεφτα ... ) και ηδη ξεκινησαν νεα φωλια , αφου καθαρισα την παλια

----------


## panagos

Να σου ζήσουν κΔημήτρη ,είναι πανέμορφα! :Happy0159:

----------


## jk21

Ευχαριστω ολους σας ! 

Παναγιωτη γραψε μας και τα δικα σου νεα στο θεμα σου οποτε  μπορεις

----------


## jk21

Tα ρατζοτιμπραντακια μου με τον μπαμπα τους  . Η μαμα εκανε σημερα το 5ο της αυγο και κλωσσαει  . Σημερα ηρθε κα το 1ο αυγο της δευτερης φουρνιας της Τιμπραντινας

----------


## jk21

Xθες το πρωι και ενω περιμενα να μου κανει το 3ο αυγο , η γκρι τιμπραντινα μου ηταν εμφανως νωχελικη εκτος φωλιας , με διογκωμενη κοιλια και χωρις αν εχει κανει αυγο . Το μεσημερι που γυρισα και ενω απλα εδωσα ασβεστιο στο στομα φευγοντας για δουλεια το πρωι , την βρηκα στα ιδια και πιο αδυναμη .Δεν ειναι σκληρη κοιλια , δεν μπορουσα ομως να ειμαι σιγουρος αν εχει μαλακο αυγό ή εντερα πρησμενα . Εδωσα ξανα ασβεστιο ηλεκτρολυτες και συνδιασμο augmentin με gentamicina  . To πουλι εμφανως δεν εχει ορεξη για φαγητο αλλα ζει ακομα και δεν εχει καρινιασει .Ειναι με λαμπα και δειχνει να εχει τα συμπτωματα της θηλυκιας καρδερινας που ειχε προσφατα ασθενησει (τα εχουμε δει στο θεμα της αναπαραγωγης των καρδερινων μου ) και ευχομαι να ακολουθησει την θετικη εξελιξη εκεινης . Πιστευω οτι και η πρωτη τιμπραντινα πριν βδομαδες που εχασα , ειχε και κεινη σιγουρα προβλημα με μικροβιο που λογω εξασθενησης την ειχε οδηγησει και στην προσπτωση των γεννητικων οργανων εξωτερικα και δεν πεθανε απ κλασσικη δυστοκια λογω ελλειψης ασβεστιου αλλα απο ασθενεια που οδηγησε σε αυτο 






Η θηλυκη razza μαλλον εχει 5 στα 5 εσνπορα (θα ειμαστε σιγουροι τις επομενες μερες ) και μαλλον ενσπορο ειναι και το καρδερινισιο που επωαζει , που γλυτωσε απ το σπασιμο (δειτε ποστ 43 εδω  Αναπαραγωγή καρδερίνας balcanica 2018  )

----------


## ndlns

Περαστικά της. Αυτό, με τις ξαφνικές ιώσεις σε κλειστή εκτροφή, δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω... Από που έρχεται ο ιός; Από τροφή; Την ίδια ταΐζουμε καιρό... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Απο παντου μπορει να ερθει , οπως και καθε μικροβιο . Ο αερας , εμεις , η τροφη μπορει να ειναι φορεις ...  Δεν ξερω Νικο . Ακουω για προβληματα ιδια παντου , ομως εμμεσα .Δεν εχω παρα ελαχιστες επαφες πια στο χωρο .Δεν μπορεις με μια και δυο περιπτωσεις να βγαλεις ακρη .Ειχα δυο απωλειες σε καναρινια μετα απο πολλα χρονια με ελαχιστα προβληματα , μονο σε θηλυκα , πανω στη γεννα και τα δυο και μια καρδερινουλα που προλαβα και ενω ειχε κανει ενα αυγο και αυτη την προηγουμενη μερα . Δεν ξερω .... 

Η καναρινουλα μου δεν τα καταφερε  ... Μετα απ χρονια δεν θα ξαναγινει μανουλα ... αναπαυθηκε .Την βρηκα σημερα το πρωι 


Πρησμενα στο φουλ εντερα . Κροκος χυμενος εκτος αυτων .Τσοφλι δεν βρηκα ...

----------


## Polina

Πω πω πολύ κρίμα... Λυπάμαι κ Δημήτρη

----------


## Flifliki

Καυμενουλι.. Λυπάμαι..

----------


## dinosd

Λυπαμαι πολύ Δημήτρη. Τι να πω...

----------


## wild15

Κρίμα. ...λυπάμαι πολύ! ! !

----------


## Labirikos

Κρίμα το πουλάκι Δημήτρη.

----------


## sotos2908

Κρίμα...... Λυπάμαι πολύ κ.Δημητρη......

----------


## ndlns

Κρίμα, το καημένο. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Καημενουλα πολυ λυπηθηκα.

----------


## panagos

ΚΔημήτρη εύχομαι να είναι το τελευταίο που χάνετε.Κρίμα

----------


## dikai

Κρίμα Δημήτρη.Τα ίδια με μένα κι εσύ,
Υπαρχει περίπτωση το υπόστρωμα που χρησιμοποιούμε φέτος(αρκετοι απο εμάς) να ευθύνετε.
Μιλάω για αυτό που μοιραστήκαμε και με τον Νώντα,απο την βιοτεχνία στρωμάτων.

----------


## MacGyver

> Κρίμα Δημήτρη.Τα ίδια με μένα κι εσύ,
> Υπαρχει περίπτωση το υπόστρωμα που χρησιμοποιούμε φέτος(αρκετοι απο εμάς) να ευθύνετε.
> Μιλάω για αυτό που μοιραστήκαμε και με τον Νώντα,απο την βιοτεχνία στρωμάτων.


Δημήτρη εγώ δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα απο το υπόστρωμα. Να σκεφτεις οτι ορισμένα το σκίζουν αν και ραμμενο στη φωλιά

----------


## jk21

Απο το ποστ 1 ...  το υλικο που εχω στα καναρινια σαν βαση , ειναι το δικο μου μαλλινο που εχω απο περυσι και στο οποιο μεγαλωνει και το μικρο της Λαζαρινας και νομιζω ιδιο εχει και το razza με τον αρσενικο τιμπραντο και εχουν βγαλει μικρα στο κλαρι μια χαρα , οπως ειχε βγαλει και η αδικοχαμενη τιμπραντινα στην αλλη γεννα  .Ουδεμια σχεση με το υλικο του Νωντα και τυχον  ευθυνη του και ουδεμια σχεση (ειμαι σιγουρος ) το προβλημα και με τα δυο υλικα ! Σποροι μπορει ... αερας μπορει ... ψειρες θα μπορουσαν να φερουν μικροβια και ιους (δεν εχω ομως σιγουρα )  , οχι ομως το υλικο ...  Σε λιγο θα γραψω στο θεμα του Δημητρη με τα siskin ... λεει φτιαχνει φυτρα και σε δυο ωρες μυριζουν .... αραγε γιατι ; Εγω δεν θα πω οτι εκει ειναι το προβλημα αλλα ποσοι κοιταξαμε να φτιαξουμε φυτρα για δοκιμη (οχι ταισμα ) με το μιγμα σπορων που ταιζουμε ; Δεν θα μιλησω εδω για ετοιμη αυγοτροφη γιατι δεν ταιζω αλλα θα επιμενω παντα οτι θελει ψαξιμο και αυτη σε οσους ταιζουν . Παντως εκτος απ το μιγμα σπορων , ολα τα αλλα ειναι κοινα σε καρδερινες και καναρινια φετος και μονο τα θηλυκα καναρινια εχασα .. Την ιδια μερα που ολα ταιστηκαν απ την αυγοτροφη που φτιαχνω , τα φετεινα πουλια και περισσοτερη αυγοτροφη εκεινες τις ημερες και περισσοτερα χορταρικα και οι καρδερινες εχουν μιγμα με επιπλεον σπορους αλλα και ολους οσους εχω βαλει και στο μιγμα των καναρινιων ...  Για μενα (οχι το ιδιο σε καθε εκτροφη ) το προβλημα φετος στις γεννες ευρυτερα στον εκτροφικο χωρο ειναι ειτε ιος , ειτε ψειρες , ειτε μυκοτοξινες και μικροβια σε μιγματα σπορων και ετοιμες αυγοτροφες , ειτε επιπλεον νομιμα προσθετα στις ετοιμες αυγοτροφες , νομιμα μεν  στην ΕΕ αλλα χωρις περιορισμους σε τιμες προσθηκης , με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται σε καποιον που δεν θελει να βγει προς τα εξω οτι πχ η ταδε αυγοτροφη εχει ταγγισμενη εμφανιση (αλλα κανεις δεν θα κατηγορησει ή αποδειξει οτι οτι μπηκε επιπλεον για να μην υπαρχει αυτη η εμφανιση , δε ειναι τοσο αθωο ... ) 




> οι βασεις φωλιας ειναι απ το μαλλινο υλικο για ηχομονωση που εχει παρουσιαστει εδω  Κατασκευή τσόχας για την φωλιά  και βλεπουμε σαν εικονα στο ποστ 57



Προχωραμε .... 

τα 3 μικρα , αν καποιο βγει θηλυκο θα κρατηθει για την εκτροφη μου και τα αλλα δυο αν ειναι αρσενικα , θα πανε σε Δημητρη iscariot και Νικο Paianas που ειναι το ατομο που μου ειχε χαρισει το 13 την ατυχη τιμπραντινα 

Τα υπολοιπα ή και καποιο απ αυτα αν δεν ταιριαξει το φυλο , θα πανε σε παιδια που ηδη εχω αναφερει σε αλλο ποστ , αρκει να μην εχουν κωλλημα που η μανα τους δεν θα ειναι τιμπραντο αλλα razza 


Με τα μικρα να μην ειναι πολλα φετος , μαλλον ηρθε η ωρα να ασχοληθω μετα απο χρονια με το τραγουδι τους και εκτος του λευκου αρσενικου που βρισκετε ηδη μαζι τους , να τα ξεκινησω συντομα και cd με καλο υλικο που μου εδωσε φιλος

----------


## jk21

> τα 3 μικρα , αν καποιο βγει θηλυκο θα κρατηθει για την εκτροφη μου και τα αλλα δυο αν ειναι αρσενικα , θα πανε σε Δημητρη iscariot και Νικο Paianas που ειναι το ατομο που μου ειχε χαρισει το 13 την ατυχη τιμπραντινα


Αμαν με τοσες ωρες συλλογο το πρωι στο σχολειο για τις απουσιες και ποιοι εχουν τελικα επαρκεια για να πανε σε εξετασεις ιουνιου  , ξεκουτιασε το κεφαλι .... 

Κοπελια θελουμε για τον Μητσαρα !

----------


## jk21

Πριν λιγο εκανα ωοσκοπηση  . Εχουμε 6 στα 6 ενσπορα (το ενα ειναι καρδερινισιο ) με κατακοκκινα ξεκαθαρα τα αυγα μεσα 


Απο τα καθαρα τιμπραντακια , το κιτρινοπρασινο  και το γκριζολευκο με περισσοτερο λευκο στο κεφαλι , δειχνουν για αρσενικα απο κατω και το γκριζολευκο με περισσοτερο γκριζο κεφαλι για θηλυκο  


Μητσο (iscariot ) μολις το σιγουρεψουμε και με δεδομενο οτι δεν προκειται για αρσενικο , για να το περασω και απο εκπαιδευση , συντομα θα ερθει στο μελλοντικο ταιρι της του εταιρου Δημητρη jimk1  Νεο μελος

----------


## jimk1

> Πριν λιγο εκανα ωοσκοπηση  . Εχουμε 6 στα 6 ενσπορα (το ενα ειναι καρδερινισιο ) με κατακοκκινα ξεκαθαρα τα αυγα μεσα 
> 
> 
> Απο τα καθαρα τιμπραντακια , το κιτρινοπρασινο  και το γκριζολευκο με περισσοτερο λευκο στο κεφαλι , δειχνουν για αρσενικα απο κατω και το γκριζολευκο με περισσοτερο γκριζο κεφαλι για θηλυκο  
> 
> 
> Μητσο (iscariot ) μολις το σιγουρεψουμε και με δεδομενο οτι δεν προκειται για αρσενικο , για να το περασω και απο εκπαιδευση , συντομα θα ερθει στο μελλοντικο ταιρι της του εταιρου Δημητρη jimk1  Νεο μελος


Μελλοντικά πρώτα ο θεός θα διαθέσω και αλλα πουλιά για το forum

----------


## dikai

> Δημήτρη εγώ δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα απο το υπόστρωμα. Να σκεφτεις οτι ορισμένα το σκίζουν αν και ραμμενο στη φωλιά


Νώντα δεν είπα κάτι για να παρεξηγηθει κανείς. Και φυσικά δεν υπήρχε καν η σκέψη ευθυνών όπως κατά λάθος είπε μάλλον ο jk21. 
Κι εγώ αυτό το χρησιμοποιώ ακόμα στο τελευταίο ζευγάρι. Απλά από τα καινουργια υλικά που έβαλα φέτος μαζί με το πελλετ. 
Αυγοτροφή φτιάχνω και σπόρια τα ίδια σε όλα.

----------


## ndlns

Το ίδιο υπόστρωμα χρησιμοποιώ κι εγώ πάντως, σε τρία ζευγάρια, χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα σε δύο γέννες. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

> Υπαρχει περίπτωση το υπόστρωμα που χρησιμοποιούμε φέτος(αρκετοι απο εμάς) να ευθύνετε.






> Ουδεμια σχεση με το υλικο του Νωντα και τυχον ευθυνη του και ουδεμια σχεση (ειμαι σιγουρος ) το προβλημα και με τα δυο υλικα !


εγω σε αυτο απλα απαντησα και να διευκρινισω οτι το << ευθυνη του >> το << του >> παει στο υλικο φυσικα , οχι στο Νωντα

----------


## IscarioTis

Ενταξει κ.Δημητρη (jk21) ,αναμενουμε για την τσουπα.κ.Δημητρη(jimk1) ακομα παιζει ο δικος σου αλλα το καταλαβαινεις οτι θα γινει δυνατος τροβαδουρος

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Σημερα περασα στη μεγαλη κλουβα (90αρα ) και τα πρωτα 3 μικρα της razza κα του αρσενικου timbrado  .H μανα τους κλωσσα σταθερα 

Μετα απο αρκετα χρονια , αξιωθηκα σημερα να ξεκινησω να βαζω και ηχο εκπαιδευσης στα τιμπραντακια μου ...

----------


## jimk1

Καλή αρχή ποτέ δεν είναι αργά

----------


## dikai

> Σημερα περασα στη μεγαλη κλουβα (90αρα ) και τα πρωτα 3 μικρα της razza κα του αρσενικου timbrado  .H μανα τους κλωσσα σταθερα 
> 
> Μετα απο αρκετα χρονια , αξιωθηκα σημερα να ξεκινησω να βαζω και ηχο εκπαιδευσης στα τιμπραντακια μου ...


Εδώ όμως θα δώσεις πληροφορίες. 

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

προφανως εννοεις για τον ηχο  ...

αυτο που μπορω να πω  , ειναι οτι εχω να << δωσω >> ή εχω ηδη << δωσει >> εγω  σαν αποψη και εχει σχεση με τη δουλεια αυτη , η οποια ειναι καποιου αλλου και οχι δικια μου και ειναι δικια του υποθεση αν θελει να την δημοσιοποιησει εδω ή αλλου . Προσωπικα θα το ηθελα .

Το cd ειναι συμφωνο στην ιδεα , οτι  για να μαθουμε στα μικρα καναρινια να << εχουν ωραίο λόγο >> δεν θα τα βαλουμε να διαβασουν Ελυτη αλλα το αναγνωστικο της Α δημοτικου , να μαθουν τις συλλαβες σωστα και ποιες ειναι και πως πρεπει να τις προφερουν  . Το cd για μενα εχει χρησιμοτητα , ισως καθε ωρα της ημερας , ομως  εχω και απαντηση στην κολλημενη θεση οσων θελουν να μπουντρουμιαζουν τα πουλια τους (οτι ειδος και να ειναι αυτα ) και συντομα θα εχουν απαντηση  (ετσι γιατι ανεφερες για πληροφοριες , αν και εδω και καιρο δεν ξερω αν εχουν νοημα ... ) στο οτι αν πετυχαινουν κατι , δεν χρειαζεται να το πετυχουν διαλυοντας τους φυσιολογικους ρυθμους της ζωης ενος πουλιου αλλα η επιστημη εχει κατι καλυτερο να προτεινει που ισως βρισκει λαθεμενη εφαρμογη σε οτι κανουν  .. 

Δημητρη το φορουμ δεν περιμενει ενα jk να δωσει πληροφοριες  , που εχει παρατημενη την υποθεση timbrado εδω και χρονια ....  Οταν ειδε οτι το πουλι με τις περισσοτερες προοπτικες σε αυτο τον τοπο , δεν βρισκει εδαφος στο να εδραιωθει και αναπτυχθει τελικα σε αυτο τον τοπο και οι εξελιξεις πιστευω με δικαιωσαν σε Ελλαδα αλλα δυστυχως και Ισπανια . Αλλοι πιστευουν στο διαιρει και βαλιλευε , εγω ειμαι Μακρυγιαννικος και πιστευω στο << ειμαστε στο εμεις >> .Ομως αυτο δεν υπαρχει , οποτε ...

Το φορουμ εδω και καιρο εχει ηδη συγκεντρωμενες ενα σωρο πληροφοριες
(αρκουν και μονο τα υπομνηματα  που ειναι πανευκολο να βρει καποιος  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...BD%CE%AE%CF%82 ) 

 ανεκμεταλλευτες (μεχρι και cd  ... ) και ανενεργες , γιατι ο κοσμος θελει να διαβαζει εδω και να ρωτα στις ομαδες του fb  . Ευχομαι αυτες να καταφερουν οτι δεν εχει καταφερει ο παρων χωρος . 

Εγω το αποτελεσμα αυτης της εκπαιδευσης , καλο ή κακο , θα το παρουσιασω οταν ερθει η ωρα . Τα πουλια και τα αιματα τους , θα χαριστουν καποια στιγμη και αυτα , οπως και αρκετα αλλα στο παρελθον , που αναζητειτε η τυχη τους .Απο ολα οσα εχουν φυγει απο τα χερια μου , με ενα ασχοληθηκε ενας μονο σοβαρα και εχει ξεπερασει το εκατομυριο θεασεις το βιντεακι που ειχε ανεβασει καποια στιγμη ... 

Με εξαιρεση λοιπον (ετσι για την παρτυ σου ) οτι θα ανεβασω αργοτερα , μην περιμενεις απο μενα πληροφοριες .. ειμαι απασχολημενος με ... αυτοκριτικη  :Party0035:  και περιμενω να δωσουν τις γνωσεις τους , ολοι αυτοι που την εχουν κανει εγκαιρα !   :winky:

----------


## jk21

Για τον Δημητρη 

*Εκπαίδευση στη διάρκεια του ύπνου*

----------


## dikai

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη.
Εγώ πάντως δεν εννοουσα να δημοσιοποιήσεις το CD και την δουλειά που έχει κάνει κάποιος.
Εννοούσα περισσότερες πληροφορίες στον τρόπο στησίματος της διδασκαλίας τεχνικά,ωράριο,χώρος(γιατί ξέρω ότι τα έχεις με τις καρδερίνες) και φυσικά αποτελέσματα.
Ένα ανάλογο ποστ με τις αναπαραγωγές,για την πορεία της διδασκαλίας.

----------


## jimk1

> Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη.
> Εγώ πάντως δεν εννοουσα να δημοσιοποιήσεις το CD και την δουλειά που έχει κάνει κάποιος.
> Εννοούσα περισσότερες πληροφορίες στον τρόπο στησίματος της διδασκαλίας τεχνικά,ωράριο,χώρος(γιατί ξέρω ότι τα έχεις με τις καρδερίνες) και φυσικά αποτελέσματα.
> Ένα ανάλογο ποστ με τις αναπαραγωγές,για την πορεία της διδασκαλίας.


 Καλημέρα καλό μήνα Δεν ξέρω αν χαλάω το post του του Δημήτρη αν το χαλάω να μπει κάπου αλλού Ρίξε μία  ματιά στο  timbrado Panama του Ραμος

----------


## dikai

> Καλημέρα καλό μήνα Δεν ξέρω αν χαλάω το post του του Δημήτρη αν το χαλάω να μπει κάπου αλλού Ρίξε μία  ματιά στο  timbrado Panama του Ραμος


Δημήτρη αν εννοείς το blog που έχει το έχω δει. Είναι δυσκολο όμως να το παρακολουθεί κάποιος και λόγω γλώσσας (ημιτελή μετάφραση)  αλλά και λόγω χρηστικότητας γενικά των blogs, όπως και καθόλου επικοινωνίας. 
Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν παω διαγωνισμούς και θα προτιμούσα να υπήρχε κάτι εδώ μέσα που να βρίσκεται ευκολα αλλά και να γίνεται συζήτηση. 

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jimk1

> Δημήτρη αν εννοείς το blog που έχει το έχω δει. Είναι δυσκολο όμως να το παρακολουθεί κάποιος και λόγω γλώσσας (ημιτελή μετάφραση)  αλλά και λόγω χρηστικότητας γενικά των blogs, όπως και καθόλου επικοινωνίας. 
> Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν παω διαγωνισμούς και θα προτιμούσα να υπήρχε κάτι εδώ μέσα που να βρίσκεται ευκολα αλλά και να γίνεται συζήτηση. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


 Άνοιξα ένα θεματάκι για αυτό που θα ακολουθήσω Εγώ φέτος χονδρικά

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη με καρδερινες εντος εκτροφειου και με χαμηλη πειρα σε θεματα εκπαιδευσης  , σε πρωτη φαση φετος , δεν νομιζω να εχω να δωσω κατι σε αποκλειστικο θεμα για την εκπαιδευση των πουλιων , ομως σιγουρα θα ακουσουμε αποτελεσματα στο μελλον και σιγουρα εδω θα περιγραφω τις πρακτικες - πειραματα μου . Το αν πχ ηχοι των καρδερινων περνανε στο ρεπερτοριο των πουλιων , σιγουρα ενα εμπειρο αυτι θα το ακουσει και θα μας το πει , προσωπικα παντως δεν το περιμενω και δεν το εχω δει μεχρι τωρα . Απο αλλος ειδος καναρινιου ομως , περιμενω σιγουρα να επηρεαζε 

Τα πουλια εχουν ηχο απ την  ωρα που πεφτει σιγα σιγα ο ηλιος , μεχρι την επομενη γυρω στις 7.30 το πρωι , στη μικροτερη δυνατη ενταση που μπορω να βαλω .Κοιμουνται παντως κανονικα ... 


Για το θεμα του Δημητρη (jimk1 ) και για την πρωτοβουλια του , τα ειπα ηδη σε ποστ εκει ... Ευχομαι να τον μιμηθουν πολλοι και σιγουρα περιμενω ( θα ηθελα γιατι ξερω οτι ειναι ανθρωπος που θελει να μοιραζει τη γνωση ) οτι ενας ακομα εχει υποχρεωση στις αρχες του να το κανει .Το ποιον εννοω , ειμαι σιγουρος οτι και οι δυο Δημητρηδες καταλαβατε ...

----------


## jk21

Στα νεα μου τωρα  ...


Χτες καταλαθος επεσε απο τη φωλια (ειτε λιγο πριν βαλω τροφη το πρωι ειτε οταν πηγα να βαλω ... δεν το προσεξα )  ενα αυγουλακι με ζωντανο νεοσσο (καναρινισιο ) και εσπασε , οταν η καναρα βγηκε τρομαγμενη απ φωλια (τουλαχιστον οταν εβαλα τροφη πεταχτηκε αλλα δεν ειδα εκεινη τη στιγμη να πεφτει αυγο )







Σημερα το πρωι ανοιξε πρωτο το καρδερινισιο αυγο και το μεσημερι βρηκα γυρντωντας απ τη δουλεια αλλα 3 ανοιγμενα ( 4 πουλακια ) και εχει μεινει 1 ακομα ενσπορο 





Ηλπιζα να καθυστερησουν λιγο τα καναρινισια (βγαινουν 1 μερα μετα αλλα ειχανε ξεκινησει την επωαση και μια μερα νωριτερα ... ) για να προλαβει να μεγαλωσει σε μεγεθος το καρδερινακι σε σχεση με αυτα (γιατι γενικα ειναι μικροτερο σαν νεοσσος απο ενα καναρινι )  αλλα τελικα βιαστηκανε και βγηκανε και αυτα .

----------


## jk21

Ξεχασα να αναφερω , αν και σε προηγουμενο ποστ νομιζω ηταν σαφες απ τα μεταφορικα λογια που ειπα , οτι τα κομματια που βαζω για εκπαιδευση , σε αυτο τουλαχιστον τα βασικο αρχικο σταδιο , ειναι επαλαμβανομενες νοτες  . Προφανως επελεγμενες καταλληλα (ισως και η σειρα τους ) και επεξεργασμενες ωστε να δινουν ενα καθαρο αποτελεσμα 

Ενα ελευθερο προγραμμα για μια τετοια δουλεια (επεξεργασια ηχου ) ειναι το audacity , τη χρηση του οποιου μας περιγραφει εδω ο Πανος σε ενα θεμα που δεν ξερω αν εχουν δει ολοι , οσοι θελουν να ασχοληθουν με κατι τετοιο

*Δημιουργία ήχου εκπαίδευσης*

----------


## jk21

Μαρουλακι και αυγοτροφη για τα απογαλακτισμενα μου και φυσικα εγινε ... παρτυ 














Η θηλυκια του jimk1 επεσε στη γλυστριδα παντως πρωτα !!!



αλλα και αυτος ο πιτσιρικας (τον εχω δει απο κατω και μοιαζει για αρσενικο , οπως και στο παραστημα )






Τα μικρα μεγαλωνουν 










Το ανοιχτοχρωμο με την τροφη στον προλοβο πρεπει να ειναι το καρδερινακι ή το αλλο ανοιχτοχρωμο που φαινεται

----------


## jk21

11 ημερων σημερα

----------


## jk21

το ενα βγαινει και μπαινει , τα αλλα ειναι ετοιμα και αυτα να ξεπορτισουν 




Απο τα απογαλακτισμενα , μεσα στις επομενες ημερες η τιμπραντινα θα παει στο Δημητρη τον iscariot και 2-3 αλλα πουλακια (τα ημιαιμα ) σε δυο μαθητες μου και μια φιλη . Τα δυο (μαλλον ) αρσενικα τιμπραντο , θα φυγουν αργοτερα αφου ακουσουνε λιγο << μουσικουλα >> για τον Νικο τον paianas και τον Δημητρη τον dikai . Αν βγει καποιο θηλυκο απο αυτα , θα μεινει σε μενα . Αλλα και αυτα που θα βγουνε απο τη φωλια , θα βρεθουνε μεσα στο καλοκαιρι σε καλους φιλους εντος και εκτος της παρεας μας

----------


## jk21

Στο κλαρι εδω και καποιες μερες

Αυτο εχει ενα υπεροχο κιτρινογκρι χρωμα .Χανει στη φωτο σε σχεση με την πραγματικοτητα




Ενω αυτα γκριζαρουν και δεν ειναι προς το πρασινο  οσο δειχνουν (προς το παρον τουλαχιστον ) αλλα η φωτο ειναι απο κινητο







και ενα σαν τον μπαμπα

----------


## wild15

Πανέμορφα όλα να τα χαίρεσαι! ! !

----------


## ndlns

Πολύ όμορφα Δημήτρη, ειδικά αυτό που μοιάζει του μπαμπά... Να τα χαίρεσαι!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Αν θυμαμαι καλα , πρεπει να ηταν το 2009 τελευταια φορα που ειχα θεμα .Τοτε στην ξηρη μορφη της . Γυρισα επειδη ελλειπα το ΣΚ και βρηκα στο ζευγαρι με το ρατζα και το τιμπραντο  , τον αρσενικο και ενα μικρο με μικρο σπυρακι στο πανω βλεφαρο στο ενα ματι και ενα μικρο με τη γλωσσα χαλια και αδυνατο οπως και ψιλοφουσκωμενο  .Αυτο εχει υγρη ευλογια σιγουρα  .Ξεκινησαν zovirax υγρο (το μικρο στο στομα ) και gentamicina  . Στο μικρο μπηκε και αρκετη αυγοτροφη γιατι μαλλον σπορους δεν τρωει

----------


## amastro

Δημήτρη, πως πάνε τα πουλιά;

----------


## jk21

Ανδρεα μαλλον αισιοδοξα ειναι τα νεα 

Το μικρο εχει εμφανως προβλημα  αλλα μετα το μεσημερι ειναι πια κινητικοτατο . Το ταιζω και γω ποτε ποτε γιατι δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι τρωει . Αυγοτροφη εφαγε αρκετα αργα , λιγο το απογευμα . Ειναι ξεφουσκωτο πια και κρεμιεται στα καγκελα του μικρου κλουβιου , δειχνοντας επιθυμια να ενωθει με τον πατερα και το αδερφακι του που εχω σε 60αρα .Ειναι πια κατω στο μπαλκονι .Μακρια απο τα αλλα πουλια . Ο πατερας εχει ξεσκιστει στο κελαηδησμα και το αλλο ειναι κινητικοτατο και τρωει κανονικα . Σαν να μην εχουν κατι και στο ματι δεν υπηρξε περαιτερω διογκωση .Ειναι πολυ μικρο το μπιμπικακι .Αυριο θα τα βγαλω φωτο και εκεινα . Απανω δεν εχω αλλο κρουσμα (παρατηρω δαχτυλα , κεφαλι , συμπεριφορα συνεχως ) και ειναι ολα ορεξατα . Δινω σε ολα zovirax ακομα και στην αλλη κλουβα με καναρινια ( τα τιμπραντο και τα καθαροαιμα μικρα ) αν και δεν εχουν ερθει σε επαφη , ουτε ειχα αλλαξει σκευη τροφης φαγητου εδω και μερες , αφου οσο ελλειπα οι ταιστρες ηταν φουλ και εχουν ακομα φαγητο .Ουτε ποτιστρες ευτυχως εχουν μπερδευτει . Στις καρδερινες δεν εδωσα φαρμακο γιατι δεν εχει τυχει να εχω μαρτυρια μεταδοσης προβληματος αναμεσα σε αυτα τα διαφορετικα ειδη σε αλλες εκτροφες

----------


## amatina

> Στις καρδερινες δεν εδωσα φαρμακο γιατι δεν εχει τυχει να εχω μαρτυρια μεταδοσης προβληματος αναμεσα σε αυτα τα διαφορετικα ειδη σε αλλες εκτροφες


Canary pox can also cause serious disease in different species of passerines such as sparrows and finches 
(Giddens _et al_., 1971Giddens, W.E. Jr, Swango, L.J., Henderson, J.D. Jr, Lewis, R.A., Farner, D.S.Carlos, A. 1971. Canary pox in sparrows and canaries (Fringillidae) and in Weavers (Ploceidae). Pathology and host specificity of the virus. _Veterinary Pathology_, 8: 260–280.[PubMed], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar]; Donnely & Crane, 1983Donnely, T.M. and Crane, L.A.1983. An epornitic of avian pox in research aviary. _Avian Diseases_, 28: 517–525.[Crossref], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar]; Theil _et al_., 2005Theil, T., Whiteman, N.K., Tirape, A., Baquero, M.I., Cedeno, V.Walsh, T. 2005. Characterization of canarypox-like viruses infecting endemic birds in the Galapagos Islands. _Journal of Wildlife Diseases_, 41: 342–353.[Crossref], [PubMed], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar]).
http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/...79450903061643

----------


## dikai

Δημήτρη εγω πέρσι σε ένα που έβγαλε στο μάτι(υπάρχει στο φορουμ) το εξαφάνισα με pyralvex πολυ προσεχτικά με μπατονέτα και ιωδιούχο γλυκερίνη.
Αν θυμάσαι όμως είχα αγοράσει κάποτε ένα θηλυκό κίτρινο timbrado που είχε ήδη το σπυράκι στη γλώσσα(υπάρχει στο φορουμ),αν και Δεκέμβρης και το είχα δει την ίδια μέρα που το κοίταξα στο σπίτι και έπαιζε συνέχεια τη γλώσσα.Εκείνο τελικά κατέληξε(μου το είχε αντικαταστήσει ο εκτροφέας αλλά μου άφησε και αυτό).
Ελπίζω τα καλύτερα.
Οταν είχα ρωτήσει κάποτε τον κτηνίατρο που έστειλα κάτι δείγματα για νεκροψίες γιατί δεν ακούω ευλογιά στις καρδερίνες μου είχε πει ότι δεν τις επηρεάζει το συγκεκριμένο στέλεχος του ιου.




> Ανδρεα μαλλον αισιοδοξα ειναι τα νεα 
> 
> Το μικρο εχει εμφανως προβλημα  αλλα μετα το μεσημερι ειναι πια κινητικοτατο . Το ταιζω και γω ποτε ποτε γιατι δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι τρωει . Αυγοτροφη εφαγε αρκετα αργα , λιγο το απογευμα . Ειναι ξεφουσκωτο πια και κρεμιεται στα καγκελα του μικρου κλουβιου , δειχνοντας επιθυμια να ενωθει με τον πατερα και το αδερφακι του που εχω σε 60αρα .Ειναι πια κατω στο μπαλκονι .Μακρια απο τα αλλα πουλια . Ο πατερας εχει ξεσκιστει στο κελαηδησμα και το αλλο ειναι κινητικοτατο και τρωει κανονικα . Σαν να μην εχουν κατι και στο ματι δεν υπηρξε περαιτερω διογκωση .Ειναι πολυ μικρο το μπιμπικακι .Αυριο θα τα βγαλω φωτο και εκεινα . Απανω δεν εχω αλλο κρουσμα (παρατηρω δαχτυλα , κεφαλι , συμπεριφορα συνεχως ) και ειναι ολα ορεξατα . Δινω σε ολα zovirax ακομα και στην αλλη κλουβα με καναρινια ( τα τιμπραντο και τα καθαροαιμα μικρα ) αν και δεν εχουν ερθει σε επαφη , ουτε ειχα αλλαξει σκευη τροφης φαγητου εδω και μερες , αφου οσο ελλειπα οι ταιστρες ηταν φουλ και εχουν ακομα φαγητο .Ουτε ποτιστρες ευτυχως εχουν μπερδευτει . Στις καρδερινες δεν εδωσα φαρμακο γιατι δεν εχει τυχει να εχω μαρτυρια μεταδοσης προβληματος αναμεσα σε αυτα τα διαφορετικα ειδη σε αλλες εκτροφες

----------


## dikai

https://www.msdvetmanual.com/poultry...-avian-species
*Pox in Other Avian Species*

*By Deoki N. Tripathy, DVM, MS, PhD, DACVM, DACPV, Professor Emeritus, Department of Veterinary Pathobiology, College of Veterinary Medicine, University of Illinois*
*Infections with avian poxvirus have been seen in a variety of wild and pet birds. Some isolates are primarily infectious for only the homologous host, whereas others are infectious for one or more additional species. In the absence of genetic information on most of these viruses, classification has usually been based on host pathogenicity or cross-protection studies. The nucleotide sequence of canarypox virus genome has been determined. Canarypox virus infection is usually severe, and mortality sometimes approaches 100%. Cutaneous lesions may develop, as may systemic infection with cytoplasmic inclusion bodies detected in lesions on histologic examination. A commercial vaccine for canaries is available in the USA. Poxvirus infection in psittacines may also be severe, especially in blue-fronted Amazon parrots. Poxviruses isolated from psittacines appear to be antigenically different from poxviruses of other avian species.

Genomic profiles of canarypox, mynahpox, and quailpox viruses show marked differences from fowlpox virus when their DNA is compared by restriction fragment length polymorphism after restriction endonuclease digestion. Quailpox virus shows marked antigenic differences from fowlpox virus and, although some cross-reacting antigens are present, provides limited or no cross-protection against fowlpox virus. Avianpox virus infection has been considered as a population-limiting factor in endangered Hawaiian forest birds. Avianpox viruses isolated from Hawaiian crows (Corvus hawaiiansis), Hawaiian geese (Branta sandvicensis), Palila (Loxiodes bailleui), and Apapane species (Himatione sanguinea) are different from each other and from fowlpox virus. Similarly, a poxvirus isolated from an Andean condor (Vultur gryphus) at the San Diego Zoo is antigenically, genetically, and biologically different from fowlpox virus. Like fowlpox virus, these viruses appear to be suitable vectors for expression of foreign genes toward development of genetically modified virus vaccines for mammalian species. Several canarypox virus vectored vaccines expressing genes of mammalian pathogens are available commercially.





Οι λοιμώξεις με τον ιό ευλογιάς των πτηνών έχουν παρατηρηθεί σε μια ποικιλία άγριων και κατοικίδιων πτηνών. Ορισμένα απομονωμένα στελέχη είναι κυρίως μολυσματικά μόνο για τον ομόλογο ξενιστή, ενώ άλλα είναι μολυσματικά για ένα ή περισσότερα επιπλέον είδη. Ελλείψει γενετικών πληροφοριών για τους περισσότερους από αυτούς τους ιούς, η ταξινόμηση βασίστηκε συνήθως στις μελέτες παθογένειας ή σταυροπροστασίας του ξενιστή. Η νουκλεοτιδική αλληλουχία του γονιδιώματος του ιού της ευλογιάς των καναρινιών έχει καθοριστεί. Η μόλυνση από τον ιό του καναρινιού είναι συνήθως σοβαρή και η θνησιμότητα πλησιάζει μερικές φορές το 100%. Μπορεί να εμφανιστούν δερματικές αλλοιώσεις, όπως και η συστηματική μόλυνση με κυτταροπλασματικά έγκλειστα σωματίδια που ανιχνεύονται σε βλάβες σε ιστολογική εξέταση. Ένα εμπορικό εμβόλιο για καναρίνια διατίθεται στις ΗΠΑ. Η λοίμωξη από ιούς ευλογιάς στα ψιττακίνες μπορεί επίσης να είναι σοβαρή, ειδικά στους παπαγάλοι του Αμαζονίου με μπλε φύλλα. Οι ιοί ευλογιάς που απομονώνονται από τις ψιττακίνες φαίνεται να είναι αντιγονικά διαφορετικοί από τους ιούς ευλογιάς άλλων ειδών πτηνών.


Τα γονιδιωματικά προφίλ των ιών του καναρινιού, του mynahpox και του quailpox παρουσιάζουν αξιοσημείωτες διαφορές από τον ιό της δαμαλίτιδας όταν το DNA τους συγκρίνεται με πολυμορφισμό μήκους θραυσμάτων περιορισμού μετά από πέψη με ενδονουκλεάση περιορισμού. Ο ιός της Quailpox εμφανίζει σημαντικές αντιγονικές διαφορές από τον ιό της ευλογιάς και, αν και υπάρχουν μερικά αντιγόνα σταυρωτής αντίδρασης, παρέχει περιορισμένη ή μη διασταυρούμενη προστασία έναντι του ιού της ευλογιάς. Η μόλυνση από τον ιό της ευλογιάς των προβάτων θεωρήθηκε ως ο περιοριστικός παράγοντας του πληθυσμού σε απειλούμενα με εξαφάνιση δάση της Χαβάης. Οι ιοί Avianpox που απομονώνονται από τα κοράκια της Χαβάης (Corvus hawaiiansis), τις χήνες της Χαβάης (Branta sandvicensis), την Palila (Loxiodes bailleui) και τα είδη Apapane (Himatione sanguinea) διαφέρουν μεταξύ τους και από τον ιό της ευλογιάς. Παρομοίως, ένας ιός ευλογιάς που απομονώθηκε από ένα συγγενή των Άνδεων (Vultur gryphus) στον ζωολογικό κήπο του Σαν Ντιέγκο είναι αντιγονικά, γενετικά και βιολογικά διαφορετικός από τον ιό της ευλογιάς. Όπως και ο ιός της ευλογιάς, αυτοί οι ιοί φαίνεται να είναι κατάλληλοι φορείς για την έκφραση ξένων γονιδίων προς την ανάπτυξη γενετικώς τροποποιημένων εμβολίων ιού για θηλαστικά είδη. Αρκετά εμβόλια που παράγονται από ιό καναρινιού και εκφράζουν γονίδια παθογόνων θηλαστικών είναι διαθέσιμα στο εμπόριο.

*

----------


## jk21

Θα συνεχισω με pyravlex για λιγες μερες στο ματι , αφου αντιβιωση παιρνουν στο νερο .Και βλεπουμε  ...


Ως canary pox εχει ορισθει ιος που ανιχνευτηκε βεβαια σε καναρινια αλλα υπαρχει σε πολλα ειδη με διαφορετικα συνηθως στελεχη , ενω και στα καναρινια δεν ειναι παντα το ιδιο στελεχος και συνηθως ακομα και στην ιδια χρονια συναντουμε διαφορετικα ανα εκτροφες και χωρες  .Η αναφορα μου για μη μεταδοση απο τα καναρινια σε καρδερινες , σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν ειναι κατι επισημο επιστημονικο αλλα απλη παρατηρηση σε γνωστους που εχουν ερθει σε επαφη με μενα στο παρελθον , δημοσιες διαδικτυακες αναφορες και μη δημοσιες που μου εχουν ερθει στα υποψη εμμεσα 

Οπως τιποτα επισημο εκτος της ερευνας που εχει επισυναφθει εδω  Ευλογιά καναρινιών (canary pox ) και φαρμακευτικές ουσίες δεν υπαρχει για χρηση της ασυκλοβιρης σε ευλογια καναρινιων . Ανεπισημα εχω θετικες ενδειξεις και για αυτο επεμενα τοσο καιρο και για αυτο ελπιζω και στο δικο μου πουλακι  .Δεν εχουν φτασει βεβαια τις περιπτωσεις του αριθμου πουλιων που δειχνουν να εχουν ιαθει με φλουκοναζολη ως προς τα  συμπτωματα που σχετιζονται με megabacteria (γιατι σοβαρη ανιχνευση κανει μονο το μικροσκοπιο ) πχ το γνωστο μπαλακι . Για αυτο και δεν αναφερομαι σαν κατι σιγουρο δεδομενο , οσο το κανω πια για εκεινη την περιπτωση .Ο << κυκλος >> μου στο χωρο ειναι πια στενος και ευχομαι αλλοι να το συστησουν και να το δοκιμασουν , ωστε στο μελλον να βγει ισως καποιο ελπιδοφορο αποτελεσμα . 


Τα πουλακια συνεχιζουν στην ιδια θετικη διαθεση τα δυο με το σημαδι στο ματι . Στα αλλα στην ταρατσα δεν εχει ανιχνευθει κανενα σημαδι οτι εχουν προσβληθει ειτε αλλα δυο που ηταν μαζι τους , ειτε αυτα στην αλλη κλουβα 

Στο πρωτο (τον πατερα ) το ογκιδιο ειναι τελικα απο κατω και μικροτερο απο οσο δειχνει στη φωτο (ειναι απο το πυραβλεξ που εβαλα πριν λιγο ) 








Το μικρο ενω ειναι κινητικοτατο και ξεφουσκωτο , δεν ξερω αν τρωει εκτος απ οτι του δινω .Του εχω και σε ενα μπωλακι διαλλυμενη κρεμα με νερο σε πολυ αραιη μορφη .Ισως τρωει και απο εκει



Δημητρη σημαντικοτατη και φρεσκια η ερευνα που εβαλες και στο θεμα της ευλογιας (εδωσα πιο πανω συνδεσμο για οσους δεν το ξερουν ) .Ελπιζω τα μελη να ανοιξουν το συνδεσμο της ερευνας που εδωσες , επισυναπτω εδω μονο το αρχικο κομματι που εξηγει την απαντηση που εδωσα στην επισης σημαντικη παραπομπη του Μιχαλη πιο πανω . Ελπιζω να το δουνε και ... επιστημονες του fb που επιμενουν να εννοουν την ξηρη ευλογια στα ποδια ή στο ματι κατι εντελως διαφορετικο (αλλα ονομα δεν του δινουν .... )  και οταν εχουν συμπτωματα ευλογιας στο στομα ( ή πιθανης ευλογιας  οταν δεν υπαρχουν αλλα εξωτερικα σιγουρα δικα της συμπτωματα ) ως ντε και καλα τριχομοναδα  ( δεν αποκλειεται αλλα δεν ειναι συχνη και σιγουρα οχι σε εποχες που παντου γυρω μας υπαρχει ευλογια ... ) 

https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full...9.2018.1434079




> Canarypox disease is caused by a family of viruses called avipoxvirus. This virus infects many avian species including poultry, turkeys, and game birds such as fiches, canaries, parrots, parakeets etc. Host specificity plays a major role in the level of pathogenicity of avipoxviruses (Kim et al. 2003Kim TJ, Schnitzlein WM, McAloose D, Pessier AP, Tripathy DN. 2003. Characterization of an avianpox virus isolated from an Andean condor (_Vultur gryphus)__. Vet Microbiol. 96:237–246. doi: 10.1016/j.vetmic.2003.08.003[Crossref], [PubMed], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar]__). In canaries, avipoxviruses cause a serious damage to both breeders and offsprings, resulting in high mortality that can reach 80% of the infected birds (Tripathy and Reed 1997Tripathy D, Reed W. 1997. Pox. In: BW Calnek, H Barnes, C Beard, LMcDougald, editors. Diseases of poultry. 10th ed. Ames (IA): Iowa State Press; p. 643–659. [Google Scholar]). This virus colonizes mainly the skin, resulting in the thickening of the dermis and formation of scabs in the infected areas (Tripathy and Reed 1997Tripathy D, Reed W. 1997. Pox. In: BW Calnek, H Barnes, C Beard, LMcDougald, editors. Diseases of poultry. 10th ed. Ames (IA): Iowa State Press; p. 643–659. [Google Scholar]; Williams et al. 2014Williams R, Duch CE, Pérez-Tris J, Benítez L. 2014. Polymerase chain reaction detection of avipox and avian papillomavirus in naturally infected wild birds: comparisons of blood, swab and tissue samples. Avian Pathol. 43(2):130–134. doi: 10.1080/03079457.2014.886326[Taylor & Francis Online], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar]). In diptheric avipoxviruses, lesions can develop internally, affecting the oral cavity, oesophagus, and other internal organs (Williams et al. 2014Williams R, Duch CE, Pérez-Tris J, Benítez L. 2014. Polymerase chain reaction detection of avipox and avian papillomavirus in naturally infected wild birds: comparisons of blood, swab and tissue samples. Avian Pathol. 43(2):130–134. doi: 10.1080/03079457.2014.886326[Taylor & Francis Online], [Web of Science ®], [Google Scholar])._

----------


## IscarioTis

ωχχχχχχχ περαστικα Κ.Δημητρη να ειναι και στα 2

----------


## dikai

> Θα συνεχισω με pyravlex για λιγες μερες στο ματι , αφου αντιβιωση παιρνουν στο νερο .Και βλεπουμε  ...
> 
> 
> Ως canary pox εχει ορισθει ιος που ανιχνευτηκε βεβαια σε καναρινια αλλα υπαρχει σε πολλα ειδη με διαφορετικα συνηθως στελεχη , ενω και στα καναρινια δεν ειναι παντα το ιδιο στελεχος και συνηθως ακομα και στην ιδια χρονια συναντουμε διαφορετικα ανα εκτροφες και χωρες  .Η αναφορα μου για μη μεταδοση απο τα καναρινια σε καρδερινες , σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν ειναι κατι επισημο επιστημονικο αλλα απλη παρατηρηση σε γνωστους που εχουν ερθει σε επαφη με μενα στο παρελθον , δημοσιες διαδικτυακες αναφορες και μη δημοσιες που μου εχουν ερθει στα υποψη εμμεσα 
> 
> Οπως τιποτα επισημο εκτος της ερευνας που εχει επισυναφθει εδω  Ευλογιά καναρινιών (canary pox ) και φαρμακευτικές ουσίες δεν υπαρχει για χρηση της ασυκλοβιρης σε ευλογια καναρινιων . Ανεπισημα εχω θετικες ενδειξεις και για αυτο επεμενα τοσο καιρο και για αυτο ελπιζω και στο δικο μου πουλακι  .Δεν εχουν φτασει βεβαια τις περιπτωσεις του αριθμου πουλιων που δειχνουν να εχουν ιαθει με φλουκοναζολη ως προς τα  συμπτωματα που σχετιζονται με megabacteria (γιατι σοβαρη ανιχνευση κανει μονο το μικροσκοπιο ) πχ το γνωστο μπαλακι . Για αυτο και δεν αναφερομαι σαν κατι σιγουρο δεδομενο , οσο το κανω πια για εκεινη την περιπτωση .Ο << κυκλος >> μου στο χωρο ειναι πια στενος και ευχομαι αλλοι να το συστησουν και να το δοκιμασουν , ωστε στο μελλον να βγει ισως καποιο ελπιδοφορο αποτελεσμα . 
> 
> 
> Τα πουλακια συνεχιζουν στην ιδια θετικη διαθεση τα δυο με το σημαδι στο ματι . Στα αλλα στην ταρατσα δεν εχει ανιχνευθει κανενα σημαδι οτι εχουν προσβληθει ειτε αλλα δυο που ηταν μαζι τους , ειτε αυτα στην αλλη κλουβα 
> ...


Δεν μπόρεσα να το κάνω copy-paste όλο μαζί γιατί είναι μεγάλο. 
Όποιος έχει όρεξη το διαβάζει και μέσω μετάφρασης θα αν πάει θα καταλάβει πολλά. 

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Το μικρο ξυπνησε σημερα εξασθενημενο και επιπλεον καρινιασμενο .Λιγο αργοτερα << εφυγε >>   ...

Τα αλλα ολα και τα δυο με το σπυρακι στο ματι κατω  με φουλ διαθεση και τα πανω χωρις εμφανιση κανενος ιχνους ευλογιας

----------


## jk21

Με μια μερα μονο tobrex στο ματι προχτες και μια επαλειψη μονο χθες με pyravlex και χορηγηση στο νερο zovirax υγρου , σημερα μπορω να πω (εκανα προσεκτικο ελεγχο πριν λιγο ) οτι υπαρχει σημαντικη υποχωρηση στα ογκιδια στο ματι των δυο πουλιων  . Δεν θα χορηγησω κανενα απ τα δυο πρωτα σκευασματα , μεχρι δω τυχον επιδεινωση , ωστε να βγαλω συμπερασμα αν αυτα ή το zovirax ειναι που κυριως επεδρασε σε οτι παρατηρω

----------


## dikai

Κρίμα Δημήτρη...
Ελπίζω να είναι το και τελευταίο




> Το μικρο ξυπνησε σημερα εξασθενημενο και επιπλεον καρινιασμενο .Λιγο αργοτερα << εφυγε >>   ...
> 
> Τα αλλα ολα και τα δυο με το σπυρακι στο ματι κατω  με φουλ διαθεση και τα πανω χωρις εμφανιση κανενος ιχνους ευλογιας

----------


## dinosd

Κρίμα Δημήτρη.

----------


## IscarioTis

Ειχαμε κανενα Νεο Κ.Δημητρη?
ευχάριστο νεο θελω

----------


## jk21

Ολα καλα πανε Δημητρη !  στον αρσενικο το σπυρακι ειναι πια κατι σαν ιχνος  (  και εχει ξελαρυγγιαστει στο κελαηδησμα μακρια απο το ταιρι του )  και στο μικρο εχει μειωθει  εμφανως (αλλα υπαρχει ακομα ) . Συνεχιζω μονο με zovirax 

Στα αλλα που ηταν μαζι μεχρι να αντιληφθω το προβλημα , οπως και στα καναρινια στην αλλη κλουβα , δεν ειχα κανενα ιχνος εμφανισης ευλογιας  . Μαλιστα δυο μικρα σαλιαριζουν κιολας οπως ειχα υποπτευθει απο νωρις για το φιλο τους (τα αδερφακια του δικου σου θηλυκου τιμπραντο ) .  Σε ολα αυτα σταματαω το φαρμακο .Σημερα εδωσα για τελευταια μερα

----------


## jk21

ο αρσενικος

πριν 




και σημερα 




το ογκιδιο συρρικνωθηκε αλλα κυριως ξεπρηστηκε ο ερεθισμος στο ματι 



Το μικρο αρχικα





και σημερα




ειναι εμφανες οτι το ματι δεν ειναι πια ερεθισμενο και το ογκιδιο εχει μειωθει αλλα λιγοτερο απο οσο στο αρσενικο (δεν φαινεται καλα απ το καγκελο αλλα ειναι λιγο μικροτερο )

----------


## dikai

> ο αρσενικος
> 
> πριν 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> και σημερα 
> 
> ...


Μονο zovirax;
Χωρις pyralvex ή ιωδιουχο γλυκερινη;

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dikai

Μπανακι

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

τα συγκεκριμενα δυο εχουν λαβει :

Σαν γενικες αγωγες :

1η μερα zovirax και gentamicina στο νερο και ενω το zovirax το συνεχιζουν απο την τριτη μερα στο στομα για σιγουρια  , το gentamicina το σταματησα με τη συμπληρωση 3 ημερων , γιατι δεν ειχαν συμπτωματα αδιαθεσιας και δευτερογενους συνολικης στον οργανισμο μικροβιακης λοιμωξης , ωστε να μπορεσω να το συνεχισω αλλη στιγμη για αρκετες μερες αν κατι τετοιο εμφανιστει μεχρι την παρελευση του ιου

Σαν τοπικες στο ματι :

1η μερα tobrex 

2η μερα pyralvlex

3η μερα μεχρι και σημερα , δεν εφαρμοζω τιποτα  και θα συνεχισω με pyravleχ αρχικα αν δω επιδεινωση μικρη ή και με tobrex αν μη γενοιτο δω σημαντικη επιδεινωση στον ογκο του σπυριου  (δεν φαινεται τετοια προοπτικη παντως , εχουμε ομως να κανουμε με ιο που δεν ξερεις τις αλλαγες του ) 


Τα πουλια εχουν φουλ διαθεση 


καλο Κυριακη να εχουμε !

----------


## jk21

Απο τον αρσενικο το ματι καθαρισε εντελως .Στο μικρο το σπυρακι μειωθηκε ακομα περισσοτερο και ειναι θεμα ελαχιστου χρονου να εξαφανιστει 

Τα πουλακια που ηταν μαζι τους , χαρηκανε σημερα την γλυστριδα που τους προσφερα γεματα υγεια !

----------


## jk21

Τελος των ημερων χορηγησης zovirax υγρου 


Στο φετεινο πουλακι υπαρχει ακομα ενα ισα ισα μικρο σημαδακι στο πανω βλεφαρο και το ογκιδιο μειωθηκε εντελως .Μαλλον θα φυγει και αυτο 












Ο αρσενικος ενηλικος καθαρισε εντελως  . Δεν σταματα να κελαηδα ...

----------

